
IDF targets women for tech as Israel feels worker pinch - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/idf-targets-women-for-tech-as-israel-feels-worker-pinch/
======
davidf18
Israeli men and women must serve in the IDF --Israeli Defense Forces --with
certain exceptions. This mentions an IDF program of 6 years where men and
women also are awarded a CS degree and after service are in high demand by the
tech industry.

